# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Ростов-на-Дону и Ростовская область рулит!!

## Окрыленная

Дорогие мои!!! Я в лице Окрыленной призываю вас объединиться!!! Знаю, что южане очень гостеприимны и радушны, темпераментны и креативны!!!Вступай в ряды!!
Я Ирина, из Сальского района, веду свадьбы и юбилеи больше 5 лет.. ..А чтобы достичь мастерства в любом деле, нужно сосредоточенно работать... приблизительно в течение 10 лет.. 10 лет сосредоточенных усилий.. Творю везде. творю всегда!!!

----------


## Juliya Star

Привет Иришка! Рада, что у нас теперь будет свой маленький коллективчик земляков!!!!  :Yahoo: Я живу в Волгодонске - это 300км от Ростова собственно. Творю и вытворяю 5 лет в сфере праздников. В частности занимаюсь свадьбами. Юбилеи нее вообще не мое. Один раз проводила и то у папы! Так что я больше спец по свадьбам! :Victory:  Нас Ростовских много на форуме! Так что я за объединение.  :Yahoo: Может когда соберемся, все ж ближе! Так что все все землячки и земляки присоединяйтесь скорее хочу и жажду общения!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Привет всем!!!! Я Алёна - хореограф из Таганрога, города, который находится в 70 км от Ростова.
 Ведущей бываю редко и в основном на мероприятиях своего профиля: хореографический конкурс, либо юбилей танцевального коллектива. Волгодонску - респект!  С 2002 по 2003 год работала в Детской театральной школе Волгодонска на отделении хореографии.

----------


## Долька лимона

Девчонки, привет!  :Yahoo: 
Привет всем, кто несколько раз летом загорает на берегу Дона! 
Я из г.Шахты! Веду свадьбы и юбилеи. :Thank You: 
Приезжайте в гости!!!
Люблю и наш край, и наш форум!  :Tender:

----------


## Натали -

Привет всем, земляки!!! Я -Наталья из Ростова-на-Дону. Я только собираюсь стать ведущей. Раньше проводила праздники у друзей. А сейчас готовлюсь к первому заказу( свадьба). Думаю, что все с чего-то начинали. Очень переживаю и с нетерпением жду этого дня. Приятно, что на форуме есть НАШИ ЛЮДИ! Вы все молодцы, я восхищаюсь вашим талантом.

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Всем привет! Девочки рада всех видеть. Зовут меня Людмила, живу в захолустном городишке, который называется Константиновск. Обожаю наш форум и его жителей! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Окрыленная

> азывается Константиновск


от меня всего ничего.. около 100 км.. и у меня точно.. захолустье.. Присоединяйся.. Выделяйся!Блинушки.... у нас даже цитаты-статусы одни..

----------


## Саня Кэп

Доброго времени!!!Принимайте и меня.!!!!Александр ведущий и фотограф-любитель из Таганрога))остольное лень писать....

----------


## Окрыленная

> остольное лень писать....


Илюха на печи 30 лет лежал и стал героем... Саня... рады мужчинам.. Люблю Таганрог.. Родину моего любимого ведущего и актера из Москвы, моего друга... Алешика Бояджи!

----------


## Саня Кэп

не ну правда чего тут расписывать?!нужно встречаться чаще!!!А Лешу знаю великолепный артист ведущий и человек..ну у нас в Таганроге ВСЕ такие))))

----------


## Окрыленная

> А Лешу знаю великолепный артист ведущий и человек


Бояджик - просто мужчина моей мечты.. мы работали вместе и отдыхали.. Замечательный человечек..жаль.. что редко бывает дома...



> тут


А где ты расписываешь? толкни.. почитаю..
Фото плохого качества..

----------


## Саня Кэп

я охладел к местному общению чтоли....но всеми тремя руками за реальные встречи тем более в РО)))ну чтоб не ездить далеко и надолго))хотя.........млгбы поехать..))А что что то намечается в ОБЛАСТИ?!!
Ай да Леша,ай да мамин сын))))и тут успел)))Моряк ))))кинул якорь)))взял на абордаж)))впрочем..он е не местный....ну да ладно...КОГДА ШАБАШ РОСТОВСКИЙ?! :Vah:

----------


## Окрыленная

> я охладел к местному общению чтоли....но всеми тремя руками за реальные встречи тем более в РО)))ну чтоб не ездить далеко и надолго))хотя.........млгбы поехать..))А что что то намечается в ОБЛАСТИ?!!
> Ай да Леша,ай да мамин сын))))и тут успел)))Моряк ))))кинул якорь)))взял на абордаж)))впрочем..он е не местный....ну да ладно...КОГДА ШАБАШ РОСТОВСКИЙ?!


 Не.. пока не намечается... к сожалению..Недавно был Бояджи в Таганроге.. из Москвы вызывают вести свадьбы...
А это фото с Международного Форума в ноябре 2010.. Абордаж неудачный..

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Всем привет!А вообще здорово было бы собраться, ведь нас здесь немало.




> Блинушки.... у нас даже цитаты-статусы одни..


 :Grin: 
Ой, точно, что значит земляки, вернее землячки. :flower:

----------


## пчёлка

девочки, привет. возьмите и меня в свою песочницу. город шахты-город олимпийских чемпионов!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Саня Кэп

Епрст..народу много..выхлопу ноль...как обычно...тока украиена и сибирь тусуются((

----------


## Окрыленная

Саня.. а что все южане тусуются именно здесь? не понимать... мы все по темкам разбрелись.. Заходи ко мне в конструктор.. оцени мои перспективы и возможности

----------


## ЛАВ ЛАВ

Присоединяюсь и я. Я - Анна. Живу и работаю  Новочеркасске. Провожу свадьбы. юбилеи, детские праздники, корпоративы, тематические праздники в ресторанах. Живу этим уже более 11 лет...Ох, аж самой страшно. Есть основная, и тоже, любимая работа (и как это я?). Да, хорошо бы было встретиться ....

----------


## Окрыленная

> Присоединяюсь и я. Я - Анна


Аннушка.. как провела юбилей??а встретиться? сейчас самый сезон. думаю все заняты.. если кто организует просто встречу.. обязательно приеду..

----------


## ЛАВ ЛАВ

Юбилей прошел отлично.Юбиляр хотел ваще на всю ночь меня продлить....ну, в смысле с программой. Но я вежливо отклонила его предложение. когда настраиваюсь на определенное время, то и силы расчитываю и программу.

----------


## Саня Кэп

ДАВАЙТЕ таки соберемся и посидим))?!

----------


## Окрыленная

А вот где встретимся???? Предлагаю РОСТОВ.... нейтральное место..

----------


## Саня Кэп

Может где то на базе за городом?!есть вроде места на лиманах да на берегах!!!!В городах жарища..и пыльно.....сейчас......

----------


## Окрыленная

Я могу только на выходных.. сын..

----------


## Саня Кэп

Доброго времени!!!я с середины августа в отпуске....можем выкроить пару тройку дней и встретиться?!РОСТОВСКАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ...я к вам обращаюсь!!!!!!!!!!
и кстати может махну на ставрополье.....

----------


## Ksushechka

Привет всем землякам! Хочу присоединиться к нашей местной компании. Я уже третья Шахтинка (Долька лимона и Пчёлка - Оля). а за "минитамадейку" я руками и ногами - ЗА! Если не  на неделе, то в воскресенье. Что скажете?

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Я за встречу! :Ok:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Окрыленная

Сейчас мама в отпуске,, могу увидится и среди недели, желательно после 6 августа...Только вот хотелось узнать формат встречи.. Удивлять нужно чем-то??? или просто будем общаться????????

----------


## Ksushechka

Будем общаться, удивлять и удивляться! :Ok:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Доброго времени!!был на базе за городом на Миусском лимане...красота и места есть..особенно в середине недели...нужно только ЖЕЛАНИЕ и неплохо было бы списочек составить ...и главное ГДЕ ?какой город примет тамадейский десант?!

----------


## Окрыленная

САня.. Привет.. я на следующей  неделе буду в Ростове.. Правда.. один день..можно любое тихое место.. на улице.. на наббережной..

----------


## Саня Кэп

Так...а я  в Морозовск уезжаю...к теще.....завтра а потом махнуть думаю кудато недалеко..может в Шахты раз наших там трое?

----------


## Окрыленная

Давайте в Ростове.. я там жила 8 лет.. Шахт вообще не знаю.. 
пустть напишут кто поедет? прямо здесь.. до выходных..
1. Игнатова Ирина

----------


## Саня Кэп

не все на сайте сейчас...в принципе Ростов неплохо......где нить в кахфе))до вечера а потом разьедимся скучать...

----------


## Окрыленная

2. Мелешкина Наталья. Шахты..
там много кафе.. главное.. чтоб люди были

----------


## Долька лимона

> 2. Мелешкина Наталья. Шахты..
> там много кафе.. главное.. чтоб люди были


Да, да, да, да, да!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Татьянушка

Привет землякам)))))
Я послезавтра на море рвану на 10 дней, а хотелось бы на тусовочку попасть))))  Семеро одного не ждут, но если что - то имейте меня в виду)))

----------


## Саня Кэп

Доброго времяни!!)Товарищи предлагаю назначить гражданку Окрыленную ответственной за списочек))И активно записываться!!!На выходные какие нить может и соберемся)))

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Я тоже за Ростов, я его хоть знаю, а Шахты - не знаю. Меня в список тоже добавьте, пожалуйста!!!)))

----------


## Окрыленная

Я теперь могу только на выходных. Отпуск у матери закончен.. а на выходных все работают.. ВИДНО СНОВА НЕ СУДЬБА,,

----------


## Долька лимона

И так..что же у нас получается? Ростов однозначно! В воскресенье однозначно!!! Теперь решим в какое воскресенье и где именно в Ростове...я за вторую половину сентября (снова сессия с 1 по 15). Кто за, кто против?

----------


## Окрыленная

Я буду в Ростове по делам женским 4 сентября....могу с кем-то попить кофе.. подарить свои сборники... :Aga:  :Derisive:

----------


## Alenajazz

> могу с кем-то попить кофе..


Иришкин, а ты не сможешь до Таганейро проехать??????????????? Я просто работаю 4 сентября... Но с тобой бы состыковалась по такому поводу, занятия на ненадолго перенесла.... Кофе бы точно попили.  :Smile3:  :Tender:  Телефон мой отправляю тебе в личку.

----------


## Juliya Star

Давайте все к окрыленной рванем!!! Девчонки!!! Если гора не идет к магомеду....в общем понятно...если Ириска не против:))

----------


## Окрыленная

Юлящ.. давайте встретимся в Ростове 4 сентября.. вроде воскресенье.. если во второй половине дня..
А ко мне?? посидеть толком негда..

----------


## Саня Кэп

Привеет!!!работаю 4го((((

----------


## Juliya Star

Я тоже работаю, свадьба двухдневка:((((( воть ё маё.....надо к зиме кучковаться в теплых странах:)))

----------


## Окрыленная

Дорогие мои!!! Выдался один субботний выходной... Приеду в Ростов в 19.00 в субботу, уеду после обеда в воскресенье..
Везу с собой свои новые книжки...Сборники.. Кому повезет- получит от меня с автографом.. Могу встретиться и в субботу, кто свободен.. Очень надеюсь порадовать вас своим присутвием..Пишу мой телефон для связи - 89508525239.. Желательно заранее что-то запланировать!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> уеду после обеда в воскресенье..


*Может уедешь таки в Таганейро??? Жду с 14 часов!!!!!*

----------


## Саня Кэп

Доброго времени!!!Уважаемые коллеги...извините за оффтоп...но хочу спросить...едем за шубой или в Сочи или в Пятигорск...сами мы ведущие..в покупке шуб люди не смыслящие...может кто поможет?!Заранее благодарны!!!!если поедем или в Сочи или в Пятигорск готовы встрече с местными тамадами-ведущими и к беседам задушевным)))

----------


## веселый праздник

мы тоже живем в ростовской области

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Эх, вот только сейчас сюда забрела.... Когда посмотрела, кто же основатель "РОСТОВСКОЙ" темки, сразу же подумала "ну наверное конечно же Окрыленная..." Так и получилось... Только вот я только сейчас это узрела :064: .... Землячки, давайте ближе знакомиться :006:

----------


## lulita

Девочки и мальчики, принимайте пополнение! Ростов! Почти Ростов так сказать.... :Tender:  Из Мокрого буду. Сама не тамадействовала, всё как-то на вторых планах... Вот подумываю всерьез и полностью погрузиться в это дело.

----------


## Долька лимона

АУУУУУУУУУУУУУ!!!!! Есть, свободные специалисты на 21 апреля, которые смогут провести дагестанско-русскую свадьбу в Новошахтинске на 300 человек? Ауууууууууууууу!!!! пишите в личку или звоните по телефону: 89094306100 времени осталось таааак мало....

----------


## 1tatka

Всем привет! Я Наталья, я из ст. Тацинская, 250 км от Ростова. Пытаюсь вести праздники уже (еще только)  3-4 года, с начала для своих,сейчас потихоньку для населения:Юбилеи и детские дни рождения. Рада что на форуме есть земляки..

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Уважаемые коллеги!

Представляем вам новый проект 
для специалистов индустрии праздника Южного и Северо -Кавказского федеральных  округов 

ЮЖНО-РОССИЙСКАЯ АКАДЕМИЯ ИВЕНТ-ТЕХНОЛОГИЙ "СФЕРА"**

Для кого создан проект? Если ваша сфера деятельности:ведущие, ивент -менеджеры, руководители творческих компаний,игротехники, диджеи, видеографы,фотографы,дизайнеры,увлеченные творчеством и событиями в южных регионах - значит вам будет полезно и интересно!


Проект создан при поддержке ОО МОД "Интернациональный Дом творчества"  

Мы имеем возможность участвовать в мастер-классах,семинарах,выставках с участием ведущих мастеров праздника,бизнес-тренеров, актеров,режиссеров, музыкантов, руководителей  крупных компаний и специалистов творческих и технических профессий.


Мероприятия будут проводиться 1-2 раз в месяц  по профилю. 

Соискатель имеет право принять  единовременное участие в семинаре(мастер-классе)по итогам которого будет вручен ДИПЛОМ УЧАСТНИКА

Соискатели, подавшие заявку и принявшие  участие в  полном курсе проектf  получают документ о повышении квалификации по профильным специальностям.

Участники "СФЕРЫ" имеют возможность получить 50% скидку или официальное бесплатное приглашение на III Международный Фестиваль Мастеров Праздника "Арт-Магистраль" или другие 
официальные мероприятия.

В ближайшее  время на форуме "Ин-ку" и форуме "Сферы" будет представлена программа,где вы можете выбрать интересующее мероприятие.
[IMG]http://*********net/2727032m.jpg[/IMG]
Автор проекта и руководитель - Голик Марина Васильевна
Полномочный Представитель ОО МОД "Интернациональный Дом Творчества" в ЮФО и СКФО

Тема открыта к обсуждению,предложениям. Добро Пожаловать!!!
Мы вам РАДЫ!
*

Информационная тема здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4357593

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Уважаемые коллеги! 

5 -6  июня 2012 года в Ставрополе

Открытие Южно-Российской Академии Ивент-Технологий "Сфера"!

Стартует  "Летний курс ведущих праздничных событий "


Интерактивный тренинг «ВАУ - У МЕНЯ ИДЕЯ!»

Уникальный  проект Майкла Смайла и Натальи Карасевой (г.Москва)


ТВОРЧЕСКАЯ ЛАБОРАТОРИЯ 812 

предлагает вам взглянуть на обыденные рабочие будни работников искусства (и всем кто с этим соприкасается) с иной точки зрения. На основе старого проверенного тренинга «Вешалка или праздник по-новому», использованы новые приемы, тесты, задания, техники которые способствуют активизации правого полушария, высвобождая огромную силу творческого потенциала направленного в лоно своей любимой деятельности.

1.	В тренинге вы пройдете 5 тестов на творческую составляющую и получите исчерпывающий психологический анализ результатов.

2.	Вами будут познаны и отработаны 5 техник по быстрому запуску латерального мышления. Методика генерации и фиксации идей.

3.	Командное (групповое) взаимодействие, его творческие способности.

4.	Вы пройдете тренинг в тренинге по правополушарному рисованию и сможете сравнить результат ваших идей до и после тренинга.

5.	Речь ведущего (аниматора, лектора) – музыкальность, темп, драматургия.

6.	«Похороны» стереотипов. Творчество во всем. Техника освобождения места для идеи.

7.	Синхронизация. Работа со стимулами для создания новой идеи.

8.	Мотивация к творчеству. Новизна и успешность идеи.

ЦЕЛЬ:отработать навыки креативности и открыть новые ресурсы в творчестве

ЗАДАЧИ:
- знакомство с принципом латерального мышления, обучение принципу латерального мышления
- отработка и закрепление навыков латерального мышления
- дать возможность в дальнейшем использовать эти техники самим
- развитие интуитивного восприятия

МЕТОДИКИ , КОТОРЫЕ БУДУТ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬСЯ:
- методика Эдварда Де Боно
-арт-терапевтические методики, в том числе методика правополушарного рисования...


Количество участников - 15 человек
Ориентировочная стоимость - 12.500 рублей 
По окончанию обучения все участники получают дипломы.*

*Открыта запись участников:*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4360076

----------


## MAGISTRA

ХВАТИТ!  Хватит -праздников "под копирку"! Хватит - стандартных развлечений!  Есть шанс - стать единственным ведущим в  вашем городе о котором будут говорить:" ОН ЛУЧШЕ ВСЕХ!"

*5-6 июня  в Ставрополе!*




*Звоните: 8-961-449-07-80*

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Уважаемые коллеги!
На креативный тренинг Майка Смайла и Натальи Карасевой осталось одно место!! Создаем резервный список участников!*

----------


## Гавайская пчела

УРА!!!!!!!Шахты,привет.

----------


## Мариночка_72

Доброго дня землякам!Ростов-на-дону приветствует!!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги!
Приглашаем вас на дружескую встречу ведущих праздников Юга России!
Мы так давно общаемся в инете,на форумах, встречаемся с кем-то на семинарах и фестивалях,но у нас никогда не хватает времени,чтобы поговорить!! Настал момент,чтобы просто собраться,познакомиться, пообщаться  за работу и жизнь, поделиться опытом.. Это исключительно дружеская встреча!! Возможно на море Краснодарский край,возможно  левом берегу Дона в Ростове.  Приглашаю к обсуждению всех  южан! 
Предварительно - 2 дня (вторник-среда)
Конец июля - начало августа 

Жду ваших отзывов,предложений,пожеланий!!!

----------


## Istan

О СКОЛЬКО ЗДЕСЬ ЗЕМЛЯКОВ И ДАЖЕ ЕСТЬ ЗНАКОМЫЕ! ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!

----------


## KUZJA128

Здраствуйте! Я тоже живу в Ростове-на-Дону (правда, не коренной житель  :Blush2:  ).

----------


## Окрыленная

> Я тоже живу в Ростове-на-Дону


Очень приятно!!!! КАК там гости???? Адекватные?

----------


## Сенова Оксана

приветствyю всех. девочки, хочy предложить вам артисткy на ваши мероприятия
*Экзотические номера.Зовyт ее Анжелла Петрова* 


 я с ней плОтно работала,но она переехала из нашего города к вам. Она производит впечатление.
вот ее номер телефона ,бyдy рада ,если вы бyдете сотрyдничать
*+7 86З 94 73 438*

----------


## Сдвиг ветра

привет всем! Я тоже с Дона. Зерноград и Ростов. Юбилеи и свадьбы веду недавно,  моей профессией были концерты и праздники. Рада увидеть здесь много знакомых по форуму :Tender:  Ребят, скажите, вы собирались? на семинары или пообщаться?

----------


## Окрыленная

> Зерноград и Ростов.


Катя, а как вы добираетесь???? вы живете в Зернограде???? От меня это 100 км..



> Ребят, скажите, вы собирались?


Мы регулярно с Долькой Лимона( я  иногда в Шахтах веду свадьбы), виделись с Олесей Энграф( Новошахтинск), Татьянушкой( Ростов) Больше никто не хочет и я не напрашиваюсь..
Другие девочки регулярно бывают на встречах

----------


## white_liliya_

Привет Шахты и Ростовская область, и лично приветствую Ksushechka, Дольку Лимона и конечно почёлку-Олю ). Девочки, я хоть скоро и перееду из нашего города в Севастополь, но с вами связь терять не хочется!

----------


## Долька лимона

*white_liliya_*,  :Grin:  Лилёк, не потеряемся, не переживай!!!  :Ok:  Удачи в Севастополе!! Ты будешь классной ведущей, я уверена! Умная, талантливая, красивая, внимательная и чуткая...и это ещё не всё!!!  :Grin:  Повезло севастопольцам!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Сдвиг ветра

> Катя, а как вы добираетесь???? вы живете в Зернограде???? От меня это 100 км..


на машине))) в любом случае это выгодно

----------


## white_liliya_

> *white_liliya_*,  Лилёк, не потеряемся, не переживай!!!  Удачи в Севастополе!! Ты будешь классной ведущей, я уверена! Умная, талантливая, красивая, внимательная и чуткая...и это ещё не всё!!!  Повезло севастопольцам!!!


Наташ смутила "до нельзя"  :Smile3: , столько комплиментов, буду соответствовать всему вышеперечисленному. Спасибо тебе большое! )

----------


## MAGISTRA

:011: *10-11 декабря в Ставрополе!

НОВОГОДНЯЯ АССАМБЛЕЯ МАСТЕРОВ ПРАЗДНИКА -2012*
_Мастера «Новогодней Ассамблеи»:
_
*Галина Григорьева - г. Нижний Новгород.* Л_ауреат и победитель всероссийских конкурсов мастеров досуга. Член жюри профессиональных конкурсов специалистов праздничной индустрии, автор множества игровых и развлекательных программ, опытный Ведущий, организовавший сотни различных праздников._

*
Мастер-класс «Новогодняя свистопляска»*
*Игровые программы: «Кумадэ», «Ларец Желаний», «Змея Клеопатры», «Испытай судьбу» идр.В подарок участнику вручается авторский диск со сценариями и музыкальным материалом 16 игровых программ*.[/B][/CENTER]


*Николай Шуть - г.Харьков (Украина)* _уникальный игротехник, поэт, композитор, автор сборников игровых программ, доцент кафедры эстетического воспитания Харьковского педагогического университета им. Г.Сковороды_. 

*Мастер-классы:

«Игра -2013» .Современные игровые технологии
«Эффект Деда Мороза и Снегурочки». Новогодняя перезагрузка
Креативность – секрет успеха. Авторские методики!*

*Ася Беглярова - г.Мариуполь (Украина)* _Сценарист, режиссер, бизнес-тренер, ведущая праздников и торжеств, event- менеджер, автор и руководитель интернет проекта "Мир Вечеринок", арт-директор студии авторских праздников "31 июня", дипломированный участник международных и всеукраинских форумов ведущих 
праздничной индустрии, сертифицированный бизнес-тренер, арт-директор международного фестиваля мастеров индустрии праздника "Арт-Магистраль"(г.Мариуполь, Украина)
_

*Мастер-классы:

«KVTIRNIK шоу»
Игровые и анимационные танцы
Внимание! Корпоратив!
Бонус для участников: праздничный бизнес -2013
*

По итогам мероприятия участникам вручаются дипломы, награды конкурса, подарки.

Условия участия:
Стоимость участия: 6500 рублей (наличный расчет) 7000 рублей (безналичный расчет)
*В стоимость входит: аккредитация участника – участие, раздаточный материал для работы, два обеда,
Кофе - брейки, участие в учебной программе-банкете;

*Форма заявки: ФИО, город/село, должность, организация, моб. телефон участника! электронный адрес, паспортные данные с пропиской. Отправить факсом или на электронную почту;

*Предоплата для частных лиц: 100% на карту Сбербанка России и/или оплата в бухгалтерию проекта; со всеми участниками заключается договор; (Номер карты:4276 8600 1868 0377,09/14 на имя Голик М.В)
Для организаций осуществляется стандартная форма расчетов.

*Проживание и трансфер осуществляется за счет участников и командирующей стороны;

Телефоны организаторов:
Голик Марина Васильевна /руководитель ЮРАИТ «Сфера» /8-961-449-07-80(Билайн), 
Рытченко Марина Ивановна /главный бухгалтер/ 8-905-413-37-75 (Билайн)

----------


## Di_sku

Ростов привеет! :Grin:  как классно, что так много творческих людей и есть чем поделиться! :Ok:

----------


## Капа

О, знакомое лицо! Здесь так много всего интересного!  Привет, всем жителям Ростовской области! Я из Азова, интересуюсь детскими праздниками и кукольным театром.

----------


## Megatoi

Всем доброго времени суток!!!!!Дорогие соседи по географии))зайдите по ссылочке..очень хочется с Вами повстречаться, поделиться,познакомиться!!!!!!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137521

----------


## irihka911

Привет всем я тоже из нашего замечательного города! принимайте в свои ряды))))

----------

Окрыленная (29.12.2015)

----------


## MAGISTRA

Уважаемые коллеги!

Для тех,чтбе призвание дарить праздник детям!

Грандиозное событие - шесть стран участников!

Присоединяйтесь!

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...10#post4679110

[IMG]http://*********org/3959498m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## natashashev

Всем всем привет!!!)))Что то давненько сообщения в этой темке не появлялись..Меня зовут Наташка!Живу я самом прекрасном городе на свете Таганрейро)Таганрио)))Работаю здесь же Ну и по области при возможности....Всегда за встречи!!!Давайте возобновил обсуждение!!

----------


## Танюша35

Ой, какая прелесть, что есть такая темка! Я даже не знала, где её искать. Я Танчита, Татка, Танюха, Танюшка кому как нравится, на всё откликаюсь))) Я живу в Ростове-на-Дону всего 3 года, переехали из Волгограда, муж военный, перевели сюда служить.,  планируем здесь остаться, мне нравится Ростов! Люблю позитивно настроенных людей, нытики - угнетают прям! Люблю шутки, приколы, весёлые и шумные компании, в них как "рыба в воде".  По гороскопу я рыбка и в год Обезьяны, так что я такая прям "смесь бульдога с носорогом". В сфере творческой индустрии Ростова пока не работаю, накапливаю опыт так сказать, и реквизит. Был опыт 2-х небольших свадеб у знакомых. Раньше пела в ресторане г. Волгограда (до замужества). Проводила и провожу семейные праздники с удовольствием, у друзей я "душа компании", все от меня "ждут" праздника, сейчас взялась за Новогодний школьный сценарий у дочери в классе. Стараюсь пробовать и узнавать свои силы и возможности! Буду очень рада, если когда-нибудь сможем в реальной жизни встретиться, пообщаться, услышать шутки и общение в реале! Я живу в СЖМ.

----------

Окрыленная (10.12.2015)

----------


## ВалеркаРостов

Белая Калитва с вами))) Диджей и начинающий ведущий (два в одном :Grin: )
Всех с наступающим Новым годом!!!

----------

Окрыленная (29.12.2015)

----------


## Мурчик

Всем всем большой привет, муж ведущий и музыкант -  мы вместе работаем. Обожаю ваше творчество, уже давно полюбила заочно Иринку Окрылённую. Очень горжусь, что такие талантливые люди живут где-то близко.

----------

Окрыленная (29.12.2015)

----------


## Окрыленная

> уже давно полюбила заочно Иринку Окрылённую.


Блин, как приятно))))))))) аж пробило меня на слезу!!!! что-то я стала очень ранимая))))



> Очень горжусь, что такие талантливые люди живут где-то близко.


Совсем близко. Город Сальск. Уверена, что скоро увидимся)))

----------

Мурчик (29.12.2015)

----------

